# Black Panther: Marvel-Star Chadwick Boseman gestorben



## Felix Schuetz (29. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Panther: Marvel-Star Chadwick Boseman gestorben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Black Panther: Marvel-Star Chadwick Boseman gestorben*


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. August 2020)

So jung.
Deswegen geht regelmäßig zur Vorsorge und sitzt es nicht aus, insbesondere bei Krankheiten, die in eurer Familie schon vorgekommen sind, ist Vorsorge wichtig.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. August 2020)

Mir bleibt er vor allem als Jackie Robinson in 42 in Erinnerung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G986B mit Tapatalk


----------



## StarLazer0 (29. August 2020)

DID you see Jackie Robinson hit the Ball!!


----------



## Weissbier242 (29. August 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> So jung.
> Deswegen geht regelmäßig zur Vorsorge und sitzt es nicht aus, insbesondere bei Krankheiten, die in eurer Familie schon vorgekommen sind, ist Vorsorge wichtig.



Stimmt zwar, aber Darmkrebs Vorsorge ist bei uns ab 50! In dem Alter ist das schon sehr selten.


----------



## Reaper1706 (29. August 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> So jung.
> Deswegen geht regelmäßig zur Vorsorge und sitzt es nicht aus, insbesondere bei Krankheiten, die in eurer Familie schon vorgekommen sind, ist Vorsorge wichtig.


Wozu??? Das kostet nur sinnlos Geld, vor allem für Privatversicherte! Lebt lieber euer Leben so gut ihr könnt und macht alles, was ihr euch vorgestellt habt, solange ihr jung seid! Sterben müssen wir alle irgendwann, aber wenn man sich seine Träume erfüllt hat, dann lebt es sich wesentlich beruhigter und leichter!


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2020)

Reaper1706 schrieb:


> Wozu??? Das kostet nur sinnlos Geld, vor allem für Privatversicherte! Lebt lieber euer Leben so gut ihr könnt und macht alles, was ihr euch vorgestellt habt, solange ihr jung seid! Sterben müssen wir alle irgendwann, aber wenn man sich seine Träume erfüllt hat, dann lebt es sich wesentlich beruhigter und leichter!



entweder ist das sau dumm oder sau unlustig
beides hätte man sich sparen können >_>


----------



## Reaper1706 (30. August 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> entweder ist das sau dumm oder sau unlustig
> beides hätte man sich sparen können >_>


Nee! Das ist weder sau dumm, noch unlustig, sondern einfach die Wahrheit! Das merkt man aber auch erst, wenn man sich seine Träume erfüllt hat. - oder wenn man intelligent genug ist, um mal 5 min länger über Sachen nachdenken zu können. Aber das können ja leider in der heutigen Gesellschaft immer weniger - wie man bei bspw. bei Ihnen sehr gut sehen kann. Insofern hätten Sie sich mal lieber Ihr Kommentar gespart!


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2020)

Reaper1706 schrieb:


> Nee! Das ist weder sau dumm, noch unlustig, sondern einfach die Wahrheit! Das merkt man aber auch erst, wenn man sich seine Träume erfüllt hat. - oder wenn man intelligent genug ist, um mal 5 min länger über Sachen nachdenken zu können. Aber das können ja leider in der heutigen Gesellschaft immer weniger - wie man bei bspw. bei Ihnen sehr gut sehen kann. Insofern hätten Sie sich mal lieber Ihr Kommentar gespart!



du hast dich also für Sau Dumm entschieden, okay


----------



## Loosa (30. August 2020)

Vorsorge ist wirklich enorm wichtig. Besonders wenn man weiß, dass man gefährdet ist.
Je früher man es erkennt umso besser sind die Chancen. Gerade heutzutage.

Ausreißer gibt es leider trotzdem. 43, ufff.
Wenigstens konnte er sich ein beeindruckendes Denkmal setzen. 2016 diagnostiziert und trotzdem noch solche Filme gemacht. Mehr "seine Träume erfüllen" geht wohl kaum.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (30. August 2020)

Reaper1706 schrieb:


> Wozu??? Das kostet nur sinnlos Geld, vor allem für Privatversicherte! Lebt lieber euer Leben so gut ihr könnt und macht alles, was ihr euch vorgestellt habt, solange ihr jung seid! Sterben müssen wir alle irgendwann, aber wenn man sich seine Träume erfüllt hat, dann lebt es sich wesentlich beruhigter und leichter!



Sinnlos?
Aus gesellschaftlicher und familiärer Sicht ist es eine Katastrophe  - aber hey ich will deinen Egotrip nicht stören - wohl keine Familie  und Verwandte?
Ja, selbst wenn man es kalt und nüchtern betrachtet, ist es dann eben auch aus ökonomischer Sicht eine Katastrophe, wenn Leute frühzeitig an Krankheiten sterben, die man durch Vorsorge entweder verhindern oder behandeln kann.
Da man ja schon "sich seine Träume erfüllt hat", sollten die paar Euro auch ein Privatversicherter sich leisten können.
Man sollte vielleicht nicht unbedingt eine PKV abschließen, wenn man gerade mal so über der Jahresarbeitsentgeltgrenze liegt, das Pensions/Rentenalter kommt ja auch noch. 
Das wesentlich beruhigte und leichtere Leben, ist nicht mehr so relaxed, wenn man unter großen Schmerzen langsam verreckt und so ein Ende mit einer einfachen Untersuchung wie der Magen & Darmuntersuchung verhindern kann.
Jo, YOLO ALTER - wozu brauchen wir eigentlich überhaupt noch Ärzte und Medikamente?



Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Stimmt zwar, aber Darmkrebs Vorsorge ist bei uns ab 50! In dem Alter ist das schon sehr selten.


Ja, die generelle Vorsorge mag ab 50 Jahren sein, aber wenn du entsprechende Schmerzen oder Probleme hast, wird man dich auch zur Vorsorge schicken (anstatt es aussitzen).
Vor allem aber Personen, die ein erhöhtes Risiko haben werden schon viel früher untersucht, nicht erst ab dem Alter von 50 Jahren!
Dazu muß man "nur" eins davon erfüllen:


> wenn bei Ihnen selbst oder bei direkten Verwandten (Eltern, Geschwister, Kinder) Darmpolypen festgestellt wurden.
> wenn in Ihrer Familie bereits einmal Darmkrebs aufgetreten ist.
> insbesondere, wenn die Betroffenen bei Krankheitsbeginn jünger als 50 Jahre alt gewesen sind.
> wenn bei Ihnen selbst oder direkten Verwandten andere Krebsarten wie z.B. Gebärmutterkrebs oder Eierstockkrebs diagnostiziert wurden.
> wenn Sie an einer dauerhaften (chronischen) Entzündung des Darmes wie Colitis ulcerosa oder Morbus Crohn erkrankt sind.


----------



## xaan (30. August 2020)

Reaper1706 schrieb:


> Wozu??? Das kostet nur sinnlos Geld, vor allem für Privatversicherte! Lebt lieber euer Leben so gut ihr könnt und macht alles, was ihr euch vorgestellt habt, solange ihr jung seid! Sterben müssen wir alle irgendwann, aber wenn man sich seine Träume erfüllt hat, dann lebt es sich wesentlich beruhigter und leichter!



Es gibt da ein Sprichwort: "one ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure".
Frei Übersetzt ein Gramm Vorsorge ist so viel wert wie ein Kilo Heilung".

Wenn die Krankheit erst mal da ist, wird's noch viel teurer.


----------



## St3veStratos (30. August 2020)

Sehr schade um Ihn. Möge er keine Schmerzen mehr haben. Ich weiß wie sich das wohl anfühlen musste. Gut das er jetzt Ruhe hat.

Am Rande aber mal bemerkt: Black Panther fand ich jetzt nicht so überragend.


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (30. August 2020)

Jetzt braucht Disney einen neuen Darsteller (Der z.B. mit der so erklärt wird das Black Panther einen Unfall hatte und ein neues Gesicht bekommen hat oder das durch einen Zeitsprung die Geschichte geändert wurde)


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2020)

Ich hab mir erlaubt die politischen Beiträge zu löschen, die haben hier nichts verloren.


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2020)

Kirk1701abcde schrieb:


> Jetzt braucht Disney einen neuen Darsteller (Der z.B. mit der so erklärt wird das Black Panther einen Unfall hatte und ein neues Gesicht bekommen hat oder das durch einen Zeitsprung die Geschichte geändert wurde)



Das Problem hat man generell, wenn ein Darsteller einer Serie unerwartet verstirbt. Da bleibt nicht sehr viel:

1. Option: Man läßt die IP erst einmal ruhen und macht irgendwann nach Jahren mal einen Reboot.
2. Option: Man erklärt den Tod der Figur offscreen und bringt einen Ersatz
3. Option: Man läßt die IP generell fallen.
4. Option: Man ersetzt den Darsteller durch einen anderen ohne jegliche Erklärung (imho der unglücklichste Weg).

Viel mehr sinnvolle Optionen gibt es meines Erachtens nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2020)

*Muss* man denn Erklären warum es einen anderen Darsteller gibt? Ich mein, klar ... er sollte jetzt nicht weiß sein.  

Bei Iron Man hat man es doch genau so gemacht, hier waren Unstimmigkeiten bei der Gage des Problem. Das der Darsteller leider verstorben ist, dürfte jeder mitbekommen haben.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Problem hat man generell, wenn ein Darsteller einer Serie unerwartet verstirbt. Da bleibt nicht sehr viel:
> 
> 1. Option: Man läßt die IP erst einmal ruhen und macht irgendwann nach Jahren mal einen Reboot.
> 2. Option: Man erklärt den Tod der Figur offscreen und bringt einen Ersatz
> ...



gibt noch ne Option, nämlich ein digitales Abbild ala Rogue One bei Tarkin und Leia, zumindest wenn die Figur nur kurze Auftritte hat oder eher im Hintergrund steht


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2020)

Bei Nebenfiguren ok. Aber als Hauptprotagonist ? Da weiß ich es nicht. Gut in Gemini sah Will Smith junger Gegenpart überraschend real aus. Aber trotzdem.


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2020)

... man könnte seine Schwester zum Black Panther machen.


----------



## Enisra (31. August 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... man könnte seine Schwester zum Black Panther machen.



nja, man könnte halt einbauen, dass sie dann den Mantel übernimmt und dafür eine Digitalen Black Panther einbauen
Ich meine Rogue One ist jetzt bald 4 Jahre alt, und die Technik ist halt auch 4-5 Jahre weiter entwickelt worden


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2020)

So in der Art meine ich das Eni, Chadwick könnte als digitaler Beistand ihr zur Seite stehen. Irgendwie so etwas, die Damen und Herren bei Marvel werden sich da schon etwas einfallen lassen!


----------



## SGDrDeath (31. August 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... man könnte seine Schwester zum Black Panther machen.


Du meinst so wie es in den Comics schon war?


----------



## Cobar (31. August 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab mir erlaubt die politischen Beiträge zu löschen, die haben hier nichts verloren.



Toll, dass du meinen Beitrag auch gelöscht hast, der nichts mit Politik zu tun hatte.
Super Sache... 
Man hätte sich das ja auch mal durchlesen können, bevor man löscht oder einfach das Zitat eines anderen Users raus editieren können.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. August 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Toll, dass du meinen Beitrag auch gelöscht hast, der nichts mit Politik zu tun hatte.
> Super Sache...
> Man hätte sich das ja auch mal durchlesen können, bevor man löscht *oder einfach das Zitat eines anderen Users raus editieren können*.



genau *das* sollen wir eben nicht machen und wenn dann jemand nen normalen Beitrag schreibt aber halt den Kram vorher zitiert ist das eben Pech. Wenn du wilst kann ich dir deinen Post nochmal senden und du postest es nochmal *ohne Zitat*

die gelöschten Beiträge sind ja nur für die normalen User und Gäste unsichtbar, wir Mods können die weiter sehen


----------



## Cobar (31. August 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> genau *das* sollen wir eben nicht machen und wenn dann jemand nen normalen Beitrag schreibt aber halt den Kram vorher zitiert ist das eben Pech. Wenn du wilst kann ich dir deinen Post nochmal senden und du postest es nochmal *ohne Zitat*
> 
> die gelöschten Beiträge sind ja nur für die normalen User und Gäste unsichtbar, wir Mods können die weiter sehen



Warum "sollt" ihr genau das nicht machen?
Gibt es da irgendeinen größeren Sinn hinter oder sind das einfach 2 Klicks mehr, die ihr da machen müsstet?
Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund für, wieso man das nicht einfach dann rausnehmen sollte mit einem kurzen Hinweis darunter eventuell.
Wird doch auf PCGH genauso gemacht, was ich viel passender finde als dann Beiträge komplett auszublenden, wenn es nicht große Teile eines Beitrags betrifft und er dadurch vollkommen unleserlich wird.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. August 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Warum "sollt" ihr genau das nicht machen?
> Gibt es da irgendeinen größeren Sinn hinter oder sind das einfach 2 Klicks mehr, die ihr da machen müsstet?
> Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund für, wieso man das nicht einfach dann rausnehmen sollte mit einem kurzen Hinweis darunter eventuell.
> Wird doch auf PCGH genauso gemacht, was ich viel passender finde als dann Beiträge komplett auszublenden, wenn es nicht große Teile eines Beitrags betrifft und er dadurch vollkommen unleserlich wird.


Ja, der Sinn dahinter ist, das der User der den Beitrag geschrieben hat dann nicht behaupten könnte wir hätten seinen Beiträg sinn verfälscht oder gar das Gegenteil drauß gemacht was er geschrieben hat, deswegen soll lieber direkt gelöscht werden als drin rumeditiert, kleine Ausnahme sind Links aber auch nur dann wenn sie nicht der Hauptfokus eines Beitrages waren. So wurde es uns jedenfalls mal gesagt und nach der Regel moderiere ich dann auch normalerweise. Wenn es jemand bei PCGH anders macht okay, am Ende muss derjenige das ja selbst wissen wie er es machen will, ich machs aber halt so wie es eigentlich gewollt ist und meine Kollegen hier soweit ich weiß auch alle.


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Warum "sollt" ihr genau das nicht machen?
> Gibt es da irgendeinen größeren Sinn hinter oder sind das einfach 2 Klicks mehr, die ihr da machen müsstet?
> Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund für, wieso man das nicht einfach dann rausnehmen sollte mit einem kurzen Hinweis darunter eventuell.
> Wird doch auf PCGH genauso gemacht, was ich viel passender finde als dann Beiträge komplett auszublenden, wenn es nicht große Teile eines Beitrags betrifft und er dadurch vollkommen unleserlich wird.


Es macht keinen Unterschied ob ich die Beiträge editiere oder lösche.

Es ist eine Arbeitsanweisung, fertig. Ich hab früher auch eher die Beiträge editiert, ich habe meinen Rüffel bekommen und handhabe es jetzt eben so, wie es seitens Computec gewünscht ist.


----------



## Enisra (31. August 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So in der Art meine ich das Eni, Chadwick könnte als digitaler Beistand ihr zur Seite stehen. Irgendwie so etwas, die Damen und Herren bei Marvel werden sich da schon etwas einfallen lassen!



ja, z.B. oder man baut die Krankheit oder ähnliches ein mit in die Geschichte, entweder gleich am Anfang oder als B-Plot dass die Figur am Ende auch dann beerdigt wird, solange die Familie okay damit ist
Man könnte das auch sicher gut als A-Plot aufziehen, aber das wird man sich wohl nicht trauen, aber wäre auch mal was frisches im dem Genre: Dramatische Geschichte wo es kein Happy End gibt, das Philadelphia der Superhelden Filme


----------



## St3veStratos (31. August 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, z.B. oder man baut die Krankheit oder ähnliches ein mit in die Geschichte, entweder gleich am Anfang oder als B-Plot dass die Figur am Ende auch dann beerdigt wird, solange die Familie okay damit ist
> Man könnte das auch sicher gut als A-Plot aufziehen, aber das wird man sich wohl nicht trauen, aber wäre auch mal was frisches im dem Genre: Dramatische Geschichte wo es kein Happy End gibt, das Philadelphia der Superhelden Filme



Gute Idee. Wie bei Deadpool. 

Ja bisschen zynisch, aber dennoch könnte man es so machen. Wäre aber sicherlich doch pietätlos.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (31. August 2020)

Sie sollten den geplanten Black Panther 2 Film einfach ein paar Jahre ruhen lassen und es dann evtl. nochmal von vorne beginnen.  Chadwick war schon sehr gut als Black Panther und ich sehe aktuell keinen, der ihn würdig ersetzen könnte.  Sie haben ja noch zahlreiche weitere Marvelfilme in Planung bzw. in Produktion, da kommt es auf einen Film mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an. Für einen weiteren Avenger Film wo er nochmal auftauchen müsste, ginge das ja Digital (wenn man sein Gesicht zeigen will). Schließlich hatte er da eh nur Kurzauftritte. Jetzt auf Teufel komm raus nen 2. Teil durchzuboxen, bei all den anderen Filmen halte ich für falsch da die Zuschauer oft Probleme haben sich an einen neuen Schauspieler in der gleichen Rolle zu gewöhnen was den Film unnötig verreißt, denn das hat Black Panther nicht verdient. Man sollte Chadwick in Frieden ruhen lassen, und einen Reboot in ein paar Jahren anstreben.


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2020)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Sie sollten den geplanten Black Panther 2 Film einfach ein paar Jahre ruhen lassen und es dann evtl. nochmal von vorne beginnen.  Chadwick war schon sehr gut als Black Panther und ich sehe aktuell keinen, der ihn würdig ersetzen könnte.



Wobei man ja gerade den Black Panther problemlos umbesetzen kann, da ja eh darum gekämpft wird, wer denn gerade der aktuelle BP sein darf. Und wer weiß, vielleicht haben sie ja noch ein paar Szenen gedreht, die den "Ausstieg" von Chadwicks Charakter inUniverse erklären.


----------



## Enisra (31. August 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei man ja gerade den Black Panther problemlos umbesetzen kann, da ja eh darum gekämpft wird, wer denn gerade der aktuelle BP sein darf. Und wer weiß, vielleicht haben sie ja noch ein paar Szenen gedreht, die den "Ausstieg" von Chadwicks Charakter inUniverse erklären.



auch so eine Sache
durch die ganzen Digitalen Figuren denkt man garnicht mehr an so was banales, aber ja, Freddy Mercury hat zum Ende hin auch noch Lines eingesungen, woraus die hinterher dann The Could be Heaven gebastelt haben
Es ist vielleicht ein Geheimniss gewesen dass es so schlimm um ihn stand, aber ein paar aus der Crew werden das gewusst haben und wenn man so eine Rolle nicht ganz mies findet, dann macht man vielleicht ein letztes Goodbye an die Fans im Kinosaal


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. September 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> auch so eine Sache
> durch die ganzen Digitalen Figuren denkt man garnicht mehr an so was banales, aber ja, Freddy Mercury hat zum Ende hin auch noch Lines eingesungen, woraus die hinterher dann The Could be Heaven gebastelt haben


Meinst du Heaven for Everyone?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yI8lrvKLzg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Falls ja liegst du dann falsch. Der Song ist im Original von 1988 von Roger Taylors Nebenprojekt The Cross wo Mercury für den Titel Gastsänger war. Für die Queenversion hat man genau diese Aufnahmen benutzt und dann den Rest von Queen die Musik neu einspielen lassen.


----------



## Batze (1. September 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es macht keinen Unterschied ob ich die Beiträge editiere oder lösche.
> 
> *Es ist eine Arbeitsanweisung, fertig. Ich hab früher auch eher die Beiträge editiert, ich habe meinen Rüffel bekommen und handhabe es jetzt eben so, wie es seitens Computec gewünscht ist.*



Schön das mal zu wissen. danke dir. 

Zum Thema.
Mein Beileid natürlich an jeden der an dieser verteufelten Krankheit stirbt, also auch die Angehörigen die jetzt trauern, vor allem in diesem jungen Alter. Grausam. Mehr gibt es da nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Worrel (1. September 2020)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Meinst du Heaven for Everyone?
> ...
> Falls ja liegst du dann falsch. Der Song ist im Original von 1988 von Roger Taylors Nebenprojekt The Cross wo Mercury für den Titel Gastsänger war. Für die Queenversion hat man genau diese Aufnahmen benutzt und dann den Rest von Queen die Musik neu einspielen lassen.



Ich nehme an, die gesamte Platte Made in Heaven ist gemeint, auf der neben solchen alt zu neu gemachten Stücken auch wirklich die letzten Vokal Aufnahmen von Freddie zu finden sind.


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. September 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, die gesamte Platte Made in Heaven ist gemeint, auf der neben solchen alt zu neu gemachten Stücken auch wirklich die letzten Vokal Aufnahmen von Freddie zu finden sind.


Das ist mir auch klar, nur ist der Titel ja noch weiter von seinem This could be heaven entfernt als meiner 

Im Endeffekt reden wir von einem Song, You don't fool me, der au Schnipseln zusammengesetz wurde. Der Rest auf dem Album waren bis auf A Winter's Tale und Mother Love alte Titel bzw. Aufnahmen die man fertig gestellt hat. Ersterer davon war schon fertig eingesungen von Mercury und bei letzteren fehlte die letzte Strophe, die May dann singt als Ersatz.


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2020)

... ich probiere gerade zu verstehen bzw. nachzuvollziehen was Chadwick mit Queen zutun hat.  

Bei Guardians of the Galaxy hätte ich wg. den tollen Songs, die auch in den Filmen vorkommen, ein Auge zugedrückt, aber hier?! Nö!


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. September 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich probiere gerade zu verstehen bzw. nachzuvollziehen was Chadwick mit Queen zutun hat.
> 
> Bei Guardians of the Galaxy hätte ich wg. den tollen Songs, die auch in den Filmen vorkommen, ein Auge zugedrückt, aber hier?! Nö!


Frag Enisra, der sieht da irgendwo einen Zusammenhang. 

Eigentlich böten sich bei dem Thema ja ein paarFilme an bei denen man den Tod des Schauspielers oder anderes einarbeiten musste in unterschiedlicher Größe:


The Crow - Die Krähe
Fast & Furios 7
Rogue One


----------



## Worrel (2. September 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich probiere gerade zu verstehen bzw. nachzuvollziehen was Chadwick mit Queen zutun hat.



Freddie hat vor seinem Tod noch weiteres Material aufgenommen, das die Band dann für eine Veröffentlichung nach seinem Tod verwenden konnte.

Chadwick könnte vor seinem Tod noch weiteres Material aufgenommen haben, das Marvel dann für eine Veröffentlichung nach seinem Tod verwenden könnte.


----------

